# Ubuntu issues



## kennyfinpowers (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys I am having a couple problems with it. I have an old eMachines (AMD Athelon 64 3200, 1.5 GB ram ETC) I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed currentlly but I have a 20 Inch Acer hooked up but the largest the resolution will go to is 800x600 which is way off and I can not even see the whole desktop. At one point I did have the option of about 5 different resolutions instead of 2 and it was fine but I have to reformat/ reinstall and now have this issue. I also am trying to install the newest version and I burnt the DVD of the .iso image but once I put it into the Ubuntu machine it just says the image is invalid. what is the problem here? thanks


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 21, 2012)

Better use Unetbootin to make a bootable USB stick with a Debian (with LXDE desktop) or Linux Mint LXDE and see if it will support the graphics hardware better (plus it will be lighter than the slightly bloated latest Ubuntu). I am not entirely sure that the PC will boot from a USB stick though, but trying won't hurt. Make sure you dive into the BIOS with the stick plugged in so that you can change the boot order (stick first).


----------

